
How I moved from South America to work as a software engineer in Europe - commonsnook
https://voorloopnul.com/blog/how-i-moved-from-south-america-to-europe-as-a-software-engineer/
======
nov314k
Nice post, and very timely for me. I'm about to embark on a similar quest, and
it'll be interesting to compare the numbers and experiences. At the end of the
day it's about matching up what you're offering with what people need. The
more you have to offer (what you have actually built and/or know how to do),
the more people will have a chance to recognize something in there that the
need and value.

------
2rsf
I wonder why is Sweden is not part of the list ? lack of responses or simply
forgotten ?

> The biggest takeaway I got from this experience is that your English don't
> need to be perfect and you don't need a CS degree

I disagree with the second point, based even on the article itself:

> But in at least half of the interviews I was questioned about not having
> finished a degree and who knows how many companies disqualified me for not
> having one...

